# PMV 300 during Covid-19 thread



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

lucky1 said:


> Greetings to all fiancé and fiancée out there!
> Those who lodged the application for PMV 300 or yet are going to during Covid-19 - let's discuss & share in this thread our experience and updates in current circumstances.


Hi, we are waiting for our grant. We applied july 2019.


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

lucky1 said:


> We applied April 2020, after covid-19 madness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had my medical done in sep 2019. They didn't ask for the biometrics.


----------



## zai.01 (Jul 31, 2019)

Lodged PMV 300 in December 2018 and still waiting, 16 months in. My fiance is from Syria but his application goes through Beirut Embassy. We had our interview in November 2019, and some RFI’s in December 2019. Have not heard anything since.


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

Is everyone requested to do biometrics in pmv?


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## zai.01 (Jul 31, 2019)

lucky1 said:


> Seems like you're close to visa being granted, especially that processing time is reduced to 13-17 months - fingers crossed for you!
> Did you apply directly thru embassy? We applied online and there's no any clue about who and where our application would be processed. We were automatically requested by the system to do biometrics and med check, which is all suspended now.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we're hoping that after the processing times have been reduced we're very close to a grant. We applied online too and automatically requested for my fiance to do his med check. Also front-loaded everything. It's hard to tell whether they are granting PMV 300 at all right now because of the travel ban so even if it was to be granted, travel must happen within 9 months, and we still don't know when the travel ban will be lifted.


----------



## MH87 (Apr 24, 2020)

Applied for PMV June 2019
Approved Feb 2020
Travel restrictions stopped my Fiancee from entering in March, now waiting to see what happens or if we can apply for an exemption...


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## eli27abeth (Mar 22, 2020)

Lodged PMV in March 2020 from Washington, DC. I have my FBI clearance but still need to do my state check and then medicals. Here's to hoping.


----------



## MH87 (Apr 24, 2020)

lucky1 said:


> I can't believe they don't allow couples that already paid & proved everything reunite with their their partner  Frustrating!


Very frustrating...just hoping things will be improving soon!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

lucky1 said:


> I can't believe they don't allow couples that already paid & proved everything reunite with their their partner  Frustrating!


It is common in some areas that fiance's don't live together.

It would be hoped that the exemption would be given for those in a long relationship, more like a partner.


----------



## pkotireddy (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi,
Thanks for the tread,
I've applied for PMV initially on 04 April 2019, before lock-down Status changed to Initial Assessment.
but on 13th April 2020, received an auto generated Email 
"Application in progress - BCC2019/16XXXXX - 7XXXXXXXX - APPLICANT NAME"

any idea if immigration people are working during lock down ?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

pkotireddy said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the tread,
> I've applied for PMV initially on 04 April 2019, before lock-down Status changed to Initial Assessment.
> but on 13th April 2020, received an auto generated Email
> ...


This might depend on what country you applied from. It is often the local embassy that processes the 300 visa.


----------



## pkotireddy (Apr 28, 2020)

JandE said:


> This might depend on what country you applied from. It is often the local embassy that processes the 300 visa.


thanks for reply, thought so, applied from India, New Delhi.
receiving the Email on Application Processing is it auto generated ?


----------



## Sal_Chan (Feb 23, 2020)

zai.01 said:


> Lodged PMV 300 in December 2018 and still waiting, 16 months in. My fiance is from Syria but his application goes through Beirut Embassy. We had our interview in November 2019, and some RFI's in December 2019. Have not heard anything since.


What was the interview like and was it for both of you ?


----------



## Hope28 (Jan 26, 2019)

I applied in Dec 2018, my fiance is living in Australia. Still waiting. It is processed by Pretoria Department. However, in January 2020, I received a job opportunity to work in Europe, I am now living in Europe and my fiance would have visit in May but with the current travel bans, it is impossible. My question is , do I need to update somewhere on the immi site that I have changed country of residence/job ??? I have not changed job, it is still the same company, but working in Europe and SA. @JandE can you please help me on this?


----------



## zai.01 (Jul 31, 2019)

Sal_Chan said:


> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> > Lodged PMV 300 in December 2018 and still waiting, 16 months in. My fiance is from Syria but his application goes through Beirut Embassy. We had our interview in November 2019, and some RFI's in December 2019. Have not heard anything since.
> ...


The interview was only for my fiance (the applicant) and took around 15-20 minutes. Questions were mainly about him personally and his life/history and only some questions about our relationship.


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

lucky1 said:


> That's interesting! cause interview is usually for both to match their answers.
> Are there any specific questions were asked that you can share with us?


Interviews are probably determined by specific issues, as not everyone is interviewed.

My guess is that the questions asked will vary based on the reason for deciding to interview.

Consequently one or both might be interviewed, or of course, neither.


----------



## Boz2112 (Jan 21, 2019)

I know this is a thread for 300, but has it been confirmed that they are still processing 309/100 visas?


----------



## Shushuk (Mar 21, 2020)

Boz2112 said:


> I know this is a thread for 300, but has it been confirmed that they are still processing 309/100 visas?


They are still processing


----------



## vik-per (May 27, 2019)

Hi we applied mid April 2020. My fiance is from Nigeria. He was asked to do his biometrics but of course everything is on lockdown. Hoping he can do it soon. We know we have a long wait ahead of us and we loaded lots of evidence and information so hoping that speeds it up a little lol


----------



## Lilmisspix (Jan 24, 2019)

*What a time!*

Hi everyone!

We are in an interesting situation. I am extremely grateful for being in it.

We applied via an agent in Sydney and front loaded everything including medical and police/fbi checks. I am from US and he is a PR here applying for his citizenship. We applied 11/11/19. They asked us for a few pieces of paperwork on 2/14/19.

I flew into Sydney on 3/13 right before the lockdown and currently here until flights open up again. However, my main concern is not knowing when I will be back or he will be able to visit after I leave. Who knows how long international travel could be difficult.

Going to speak with our agent this week and see which avenues we can take while dealing with COVID. Will keep you guys posted. Fingers crossed they are reviewing many applications and will push go on a huge amount of them once things are running again.

Best of luck!


----------



## Dalestella (Aug 22, 2018)

Hello guys im from philippines and apply my pmv APRIL 2019 still waiting my status still RECIEVED


----------



## rikaa (Feb 9, 2020)

Applied in July 2019 and front loaded everything. Have not received instruction to do medical exam yet.

I have a visitor visa which will expire by end of 2020, so will be using that to visit my fiance in Oz for now (when the borders open, of course), while waiting for the PMV approval.. 

Will definitely initiate in taking my medical exam once the restrictions ease - it's flagged in my immi account since September 2019. But since we we're not contacted to do medical we had to wait, until I read in HA website that if there is a flag then it is required to be completed.


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

rikaa said:


> Applied in July 2019 and front loaded everything. Have not received instruction to do medical exam yet.
> 
> I have a visitor visa which will expire by end of 2020, so will be using that to visit my fiance in Oz for now (when the borders open, of course), while waiting for the PMV approval..
> 
> Will definitely initiate in taking my medical exam once the restrictions ease - it's flagged in my immi account since September 2019. But since we we're not contacted to do medical we had to wait, until I read in HA website that if there is a flag then it is required to be completed.


Yes the flag indicates that you have to do the medicals. We applied in july 2019 as well and did medicals in September.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

rikaa said:


> Applied in July 2019 and front loaded everything. Have not received instruction to do medical exam yet.
> 
> I have a visitor visa which will expire by end of 2020, so will be using that to visit my fiance in Oz for now (when the borders open, of course), while waiting for the PMV approval..
> 
> Will definitely initiate in taking my medical exam once the restrictions ease - it's flagged in my immi account since September 2019. But since we we're not contacted to do medical we had to wait, until I read in HA website that if there is a flag then it is required to be completed.


You do not need to wait to do the Medical. You can do it as soon as you apply for the visa, if you want to. Many people do choose to wait a few months though.

A 300 visa applicant, with a 600 visa, can apply to travel. Depending on your relationship proofs, you may, or may not, be approved.


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

lucky1 said:


> Excuse me, are you registered migration agent or migration lawyer?


No, just someone who went through the PMV, 820 and 801 route with a couple of 600s thrown in.

We did the medical about 2 months after lodging the 300, without waiting for any contact.


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

Can somebody please tell me how do i update our call history. Should I post all screenshots of our watsapp calls . Its everyday for 3 months history


----------



## zai.01 (Jul 31, 2019)

Noorsandhu said:


> Can somebody please tell me how do i update our call history. Should I post all screenshots of our watsapp calls . Its everyday for 3 months history


I screenshot every log for the month, and then I put them into a word document in little picture form. Sometimes it takes 2 pages. That way it is a word document and you can just submit it for that specific month or so.


----------



## eli27abeth (Mar 22, 2020)

MH87 said:


> Applied for PMV June 2019
> Approved Feb 2020
> Travel restrictions stopped my Fiancee from entering in March, now waiting to see what happens or if we can apply for an exemption...


@MH87 - where did your fiancee apply from if you don't mind me asking? Thank you!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MH87 said:


> Applied for PMV June 2019
> Approved Feb 2020
> Travel restrictions stopped my Fiancee from entering in March, now waiting to see what happens or if we can apply for an exemption...


Did you apply for the exemption? I think you said you had spent a total of 4 months together.


----------



## MH87 (Apr 24, 2020)

eli27abeth said:


> @MH87 - where did your fiancee apply from if you don't mind me asking? Thank you!


She applied from Russia.


----------



## MH87 (Apr 24, 2020)

JandE said:


> Did you apply for the exemption? I think you said you had spent a total of 4 months together.


We have applied for an exemption (compassionate reasons) a few days ago...haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## Shushuk (Mar 21, 2020)

MH87 said:


> JandE said:
> 
> 
> > Did you apply for the exemption? I think you said you had spent a total of 4 months together.
> ...


Do u have a vialid visa


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

Hi Guys,
They are talking about getting international students again from July. Does this mean we might see some hope to the end of PMV 300 travel ban?

We applied June-19 from Iran and still waiting.


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

Sssss said:


> Hi Guys,
> They are talking about getting international students again from July. Does this mean we might see some hope to the end of PMV 300 travel ban?
> 
> We applied June-19 from Iran and still waiting.


Yes we are hoping that too.


----------



## pushya (Jan 5, 2020)

Noorsandhu said:


> Yes we are hoping that too.


Me too... we applied in April 2019 from India

Hoping for the best!


----------



## MH87 (Apr 24, 2020)

lucky1 said:


> Keep us updates how it's going! Fingers crossed!


Update: Good news after about a week we applied for the exemption we got it!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MH87 said:


> Update: Good news after about a week we applied for the exemption we got it!


What is the situation with flights to Australia from that location?


----------



## MH87 (Apr 24, 2020)

JandE said:


> What is the situation with flights to Australia from that location?


There are one or two flights a week flying Moscow to Frankfurt then from Frankfurt with Qatar.


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## nellonist (Nov 18, 2019)

MH87 said:


> Update: Good news after about a week we applied for the exemption we got it!


Congrats! If I may ask, when is your intended travel date?


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

pushya said:


> Me too... we applied in April 2019 from India
> 
> Hoping for the best!


We applied in july 2019 from india. Did you hear anything back since you applied?


----------



## Aya- (May 4, 2020)

Hi, I live in Dubai and my fiancé is in Sydney. We were supposed to get married in April but couldn’t due to Covid. I have a visitor 600 visa that expires in Oct 2020, what is the appropriate visa type to apply for to move to Australia before year end? Should I come to Australia first then apply for PMV or do it now from Dubai? If I apply for a PMV can I still come to Australia with my visitor visa or will I have to wait for the PMV visa to be granted?


----------



## MH87 (Apr 24, 2020)

nellonist said:


> Congrats! If I may ask, when is your intended travel date?


Thank you! My fiancee arrived 1 day ago!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Aya- said:


> Hi, I live in Dubai and my fiancé is in Sydney. We were supposed to get married in April but couldn't due to Covid. I have a visitor 600 visa that expires in Oct 2020, what is the appropriate visa type to apply for to move to Australia before year end? Should I come to Australia first then apply for PMV or do it now from Dubai? If I apply for a PMV can I still come to Australia with my visitor visa or will I have to wait for the PMV visa to be granted?


You cannot apply for a PMV inside Australia.

it is an offshore application only.

You can travel on a visitor visa after applying for a PMV. We did.


----------



## Aya- (May 4, 2020)

Can I come to Australia on the visitors visa and get married then apply there for the partners visa or is it better/faster to apply offshore? The plan is to get married and live in Australia before the end of the year but I don’t know what kind of visa to apply for and whether I should do it offshore or when I get there.


----------



## nellonist (Nov 18, 2019)

MH87 said:


> Thank you! My fiancee arrived 1 day ago!


That's good! So I still have hope, since my flight is in about 3 weeks! Maybe they give priority to closer intended travel dates!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## MH87 (Apr 24, 2020)

nellonist said:


> That's good! So I still have hope, since my flight is in about 3 weeks! Maybe they give priority to closer intended travel dates!
> 
> Fingers crossed!


When we applied for the exemption we put the intended travel date a couple weeks in advance, but once we received the exemption my fiancee had the opportunity to fly sooner so we took it...

Good luck


----------



## hoda. (Sep 27, 2019)

Dose that mean they stopped processing our 300?? There no time on immi website. 
This is not fair ☹


Some delays to visa processing due to COVID-19 

Some visa processing times have been affected and applications may take longer to finalise. As a priority, the Department is processing visa applications for travellers who are exempt from our travel restrictions to support urgent travel.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

hoda. said:


> Dose that mean they stopped processing our 300?? There no time on immi website.
> This is not fair ☹
> 
> Some delays to visa processing due to COVID-19
> ...


Maybe they have removed processing time for all visa subclasses and they put this general note at the login step?
Question do we know someone with 309 that doesn't show processing time?
No doubt 309 will get priority but I have seen grants after the travel ban and obviously exemption to travel for 300.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sssss said:


> Maybe they have removed processing time for all visa subclasses and they put this general note at the login step?
> Question do we know someone with 309 that doesn't show processing time?
> No doubt 309 will get priority but I have seen grants after the travel ban and obviously exemption to travel for 300.


It is only the 300 in the Partner visa group that hasn't got any processing times for April.

It says: 300 - Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) - Unavailable due to low volume... (_very low number of grants, if any_)

The 309, 820, 100 and 801 all show the normal processing range.
eg:
309 - Partner (Provisional) (subclass 309) . 13-17
- 75% were finalised in 13 months or less, and 10% took over 17 months.

One of the embassies has quoted this:
_Processing of visa and citizenship applications has been suspended until further notice.
A small number of applications will continue to be processed, where the delegate has decided there are compelling or compassionate circumstances that justify finalising the application as soon as possible._

Onshore partner visas look like they are still being processed, if things like overseas Police checks have been finalised, or can still be done in the relevant countries.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

JandE said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they have removed processing time for all visa subclasses and they put this general note at the login step?
> ...


Thanks,
I just checked visa 101 Child visa. It is a permanent visa and they can travel to Australia without exemption. They also don't have indicative timeline.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sssss said:


> Thanks,
> I just checked visa 101 Child visa. It is a permanent visa and they can travel to Australia without exemption. They also don't have indicative timeline.


If fewer partner visas are being granted, then it seems feasible that fewer child visas are being finalised also. Presumably not enough to calculate average processing times for the 101.

If only immigration produced 'numbers' of visas finalised each month too, with those percentages.


----------



## sbuggie (Mar 15, 2017)

JandE said:


> It is only the 300 in the Partner visa group that hasn't got any processing times for April.
> 
> It says: 300 - Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) - Unavailable due to low volume... (_very low number of grants, if any_)
> 
> ...


Hi JandE,

Which embassy said they were suspending applications?

Thanks!


----------



## mohyou4 (Jul 2, 2019)

CAIRO EMBASSY IN EGYPT. We received a response saying they suspended the processing of all visas till further notice as JandE quoted. After afew days, the embassy responded to another email saying all partner visa applications have been transferred to Australia for onshore processing.



sbuggie said:


> JandE said:
> 
> 
> > It is only the 300 in the Partner visa group that hasn't got any processing times for April.
> ...


----------



## Samantha1981 (May 5, 2020)

mohyou4 said:


> CAIRO EMBASSY IN EGYPT. We received a response saying they suspended the processing of all visas till further notice as JandE quoted. After afew days, the embassy responded to another email saying all partner visa applications have been transferred to Australia for onshore processing.
> 
> I wish Pretoria, South Africa would transfer their applications to Australia for onshore processing, seems they are slow at the best of times - so can only imagine how much longer we will be waiting due to Covid-19 &#128580;&#129320;


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

Samantha1981 said:


> mohyou4 said:
> 
> 
> > CAIRO EMBASSY IN EGYPT. We received a response saying they suspended the processing of all visas till further notice as JandE quoted. After afew days, the embassy responded to another email saying all partner visa applications have been transferred to Australia for onshore processing.
> ...


----------



## mohyou4 (Jul 2, 2019)

Let's hope for the best


----------



## lolasmith (Aug 18, 2019)

MH87 said:


> nellonist said:
> 
> 
> > That's good! So I still have hope, since my flight is in about 3 weeks! Maybe they give priority to closer intended travel dates!
> ...


----------



## lolasmith (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi MH87, may I ask what you put under the "why you need to travel to australia" section?
I've applied twice now and both have been rejected 😞


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sssss said:


> To me this decision is about cost saving and bring to Australia jobs exercise.


Not sure it will cut costs, if they pay an Australian $75,000 a year to do the job of someone in a local embassy, at local rates. In some cases under $15,000 a year.

This has been brought on mainly due to the Covid-19 situation.

If this is actually happening, it might be to help get some of the offshore visas actually granted, rather than being held back, due to local embassy conditions.
Possibly resulting in even higher costs.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

JandE said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> > To me this decision is about cost saving and bring to Australia jobs exercise.
> ...


What if you have someone in Australia getting $75k and now due to travel ban doing less and you also have someone overseas earning 15k doing almost nothing. You won't compare their cost, you load onshore one to its max before making overseas one redundant. Or maybe I am completely wrong.


----------



## zai.01 (Jul 31, 2019)

Heard of any PMV 300 grants via Beirut office lately? 17.5 months of waiting and losing my mind 😊


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## lolasmith (Aug 18, 2019)

lucky1 said:


> Would you mind me asking what evidence of "compassionate and compelling reason" you provided that CO was not satisfied with?
> 
> We have our wedding date booked for the 5th of july, we paid for our venue and bought my wedding dress and all other wedding necessities. So all receipts and documents. We waited 17 months for our grant, so it's been stressful process.
> 
> Is this not enough of a compassionate reason for two people to be together?


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sssss said:


> What if you have someone in Australia getting $75k and now due to travel ban doing less and you also have someone overseas earning 15k doing almost nothing. You won't compare their cost, you load onshore one to its max before making overseas one redundant. Or maybe I am completely wrong.


The Australian is probably doing other grant work. More onshore grants appear to be being worked on at the moment. And staff covering for those who can't work for various reasons, due to the various restrictions in force.

Making the overseas one redundant, at this time, might be seen as wrong from an Australian point of view. And they would need to be re-employed again soon, and so with redundancy pay, it could work out even more expensive.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

lucky1 said:


> Sounds absolutely right to me... did you upload all the evidence of wedding dress, paid venue, noim, etc to your exemption request?
> I imagine it's stressful and, absolutely unfair
> 
> 
> ...


It is so disappointing that a health crisis which can be managed through hotel quarantines etc is turning to pressuring on migrant class. Ultimately, Australian partners are living and contributing to the same society and economy. We all need health minds.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sssss said:


> It is so disappointing that a health crisis which can be managed through hotel quarantines etc is turning to pressuring on migrant class. Ultimately, Australian partners are living and contributing to the same society and economy. We all need health minds.


Hotel quarantine does not manage everything.

There is pressure on a lot of people, caused by COVID-19, not just migrants.
It is my daughters birthday today, and I can't see her, she lives outside the travel limit that we have to abide by, _over 150 kms away from me_. Her aunt lives closer, within 50 kms, but she can't see her either, as she lives in a different State, and crossing the border is not permitted.

My wife obviously can't visit her family, being in a different country.

We are all affected, albeit to different degrees. Being unable to see my own family, for what seems an age, and all of us Australians in Australia, is a pain.

Both partners and all Australians are living and contributing to the same society and economy, as you say, and many of us have to put up with some separation and restrictions.

We can only hope it will end soon.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

JandE said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> > It is so disappointing that a health crisis which can be managed through hotel quarantines etc is turning to pressuring on migrant class. Ultimately, Australian partners are living and contributing to the same society and economy. We all need health minds.
> ...


Thanks, I hope you reunite with your daughter too.

I hope it all ends well &#128591;&#127995;


----------



## mohyou4 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hi All,

Through another Facebook group, a 309 has been granted today from Canada.

DOL NOV 2019

RFI mid May 2020

Grant: 26/05/20

Those embassies that are operating are slowly giving a few grants every week despite the travel bans. Let's hope that once most embassies re open, some grants might be seen again.


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## Rianne22 (Mar 19, 2020)

MH87 said:


> lucky1 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep us updates how it's going! Fingers crossed!
> ...


Congrats! may I know what reason and evidence you applied for the exemption? Thank you!


----------



## MH87 (Apr 24, 2020)

Rianne22 said:


> Congrats! may I know what reason and evidence you applied for the exemption? Thank you!


Thanks! My fiancee wrote her reasons as she was packed and ready in March to come to Australia but the borders closed. We just attached our passports, visa, NOIM and cancelled plane tickets.


----------



## nellonist (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi guys! 
Here just to share the happiness of the moment since my travel exemption has been approved!
I am a PMV holder and have been approved under compassionate reasons after my 4th request!
Traveling from Italy in about 2 weeks!


----------



## lolasmith (Aug 18, 2019)

nellonist said:


> Hi guys!
> Here just to share the happiness of the moment since my travel exemption has been approved!
> I am a PMV holder and have been approved under compassionate reasons after my 4th request!
> Traveling from Italy in about 2 weeks!


Congratulations!!!!!!!!! Finally light at the end the tunnel &#128516;

May I ask how long they took to get back to you from submitting your 4th application?


----------



## nellonist (Nov 18, 2019)

lolasmith said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!! Finally light at the end the tunnel &#128516;
> 
> May I ask how long they took to get back to you from submitting your 4th application?


Hi lolasmith!

Less than 3 days!


----------



## GF20 (May 28, 2020)

nellonist said:


> Hi guys!
> Here just to share the happiness of the moment since my travel exemption has been approved!
> I am a PMV holder and have been approved under compassionate reasons after my 4th request!
> Traveling from Italy in about 2 weeks!


Congratulations! Did you get your pmv before or during the travel ban?


----------



## nellonist (Nov 18, 2019)

GF20 said:


> Congratulations! Did you get your pmv before or during the travel ban?


Thank you GF20! I got it at the beginning of February!


----------



## vik-per (May 27, 2019)

lucky1 said:


> Processing times have disappeared not just from homeaffairs PMV 300 page, but also from immiaccount. Though medical check and biometrics request is still there.
> Anyone here has same situation?
> Would it mean they are not processing our 300s anymore? Frustrating.


I noticed the same thing &#129300;. "Unavailable due to low volume of applications". That says to me they don't have a timeframe due to not many applications at this time?
Tell me that is correct? Otherwise if they are not processing they would say "currently not processing due to covid-19?


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## nellonist (Nov 18, 2019)

lucky1 said:


> Wahaa! Congratulations! 4 attempts, wow! Well done!!!
> Would you share with us what compassionate reasons those were that CO was satisfied with?


Hi Lucky, I just attached all the docs I previously attached during the PMV process and then I wrote a short statement about my and my fiancée situation


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## abbs101020 (Apr 23, 2020)

nellonist said:


> Hi Lucky, I just attached all the docs I previously attached during the PMV process and then I wrote a short statement about my and my fiancée situation


Congratulations! I'm in a similar situation and have applied several times, but haven't received an exemption yet. What kind of statement did you write that they considered to be compassionate reasons? I'm really hoping to get an exemption as well. Thank you!


----------



## nellonist (Nov 18, 2019)

abbs101020 said:


> Congratulations! I'm in a similar situation and have applied several times, but haven't received an exemption yet. What kind of statement did you write that they considered to be compassionate reasons? I'm really hoping to get an exemption as well. Thank you!


Hi, thank you! I attached pictures, money transfers, mine and my partner's documents, 888 forms and the statements I previously provided during the Visa process


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

PMV holders applying for a Travel Ban Exemption.

Knowing what to write and enclose, for a PMV/300 visa holder to be permitted entry to Australia, seems a popular question at the moment.

You need compelling or compassionate circumstances.

If you have previously spent a lot of time together, and COVID has affected your normal routines, that might be a compelling reason.

A compassionate reason would be something more than the normal waiting period apart that you might be used to.

Each person might be different, based on the information in your original application.

Whatever you write, you must try to view it from an outsiders point of view. Show your wording to someone who is not biased in your favour, and see how it affects them.

Exemptions in Australia are not given to everyone ... _Even Clive Palmer has been denied entry to Western Australia as the state government remains adamant interstate borders will remain closed for months.
_

An example of a rejection situation:
_Mr xxx applied for an exemption to travel on 1 May, explaining that his wife was now caring for two young children alone in a new country where she knows no one. On Thursday, he was notified his application had been rejected._
http://www.sbs.com.au/news/migrants...-after-being-denied-exemptions-to-travel-bans

There are concerns over "inconsistencies" in which applications have been granted.


----------



## thunderland87 (Feb 7, 2018)

it seems the department has stopped processing visa 300, but in the same time they are processing onshore visas so quickly ,which is so messed up.
instead of prioritizing separated partner's visas,they are doing the opposite.
we applied for PMV in Feb.2019 ,our case was almost getting finalised in March 2020,then everything just stopped.
on the department's website,they are saying to prioritize applications for those in the exempt categories which include immediate family members .
they blindly considered all PMV applicants as non immediate family members,and stopped processing.
we emailed the onshore processing team,and they say that they are processing based on who applied first.and it's normal in partner visas that you suffer separation. in the same time they are processing onshore visas in no time as if they are giving away charities!!
this department is full of crap.


----------



## mohyou4 (Jul 2, 2019)

Doesn't the pmv 300 get processed in local embassy?

Can i ask ehich onshore team dod you email and what is email address please?



thunderland87 said:


> it seems the department has stopped processing visa 300, but in the same time they are processing onshore visas so quickly ,which is so messed up.
> instead of prioritizing separated partner's visas,they are doing the opposite.
> we applied for PMV in Feb.2019 ,our case was almost getting finalised in March 2020,then everything just stopped.
> on the department's website,they are saying to prioritize applications for those in the exempt categories which include immediate family members .
> ...


----------



## thunderland87 (Feb 7, 2018)

Cairo says everything is sent for onshore processing.
we emailed this : [email protected]eaffairs.gov.au
i'm not sure if this is only for Queensland residents ,and if every state has it's own office.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

mohyou4 said:


> Doesn't the pmv 300 get processed in local embassy?


The 300, being an offshore visa, is normally processed offshore. Hence the issues with current processing, due to limited offshore operations. Also of course, with no travel permitted, not much point in finalising a visa that cannot be used. Some holders are already mentioning that their visa might expire before they can use it.

The onshore visas are more often processed in Australia. Fewer complexities.

Onshore visas get priority, partially due to no incoming travel needed, and therefore less risk of virus transmission.

However, recent exemptions have been shown to have brought more infected visa holders into the country.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

thunderland87 said:


> Cairo says everything is sent for onshore processing.
> we emailed this : [email protected]
> i'm not sure if this is only for Queensland residents ,and if every state has it's own office.


I've seen that email used for some 820 visas from outside Qld. They could well do some offshore 309s too at the moment.


----------



## lolasmith (Aug 18, 2019)

My fiance just got approved for the travel exemption!!!!!!!!!!! 

Applied 4 times, took about a week to get accepted from the last application lodged.


----------



## abbs101020 (Apr 23, 2020)

lolasmith said:


> My fiance just got approved for the travel exemption!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Applied 4 times, took about a week to get accepted from the last application lodged.


Hi! Congrats! I'm trying to get an exemption to move to be with my fiancee as well. Could you give me a little info about what you included and wrote? I've been unsuccessful so far.


----------



## GF20 (May 28, 2020)

lolasmith said:


> My fiance just got approved for the travel exemption!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Applied 4 times, took about a week to get accepted from the last application lodged.


Awesome. Congratulations! Did you get the PMV before the travel ban?


----------



## lolasmith (Aug 18, 2019)

abbs101020 said:


> Hi! Congrats! I'm trying to get an exemption to move to be with my fiancee as well. Could you give me a little info about what you included and wrote? I've been unsuccessful so far.


Included everything we added to our 300 visa application like passports, intended marriage letter, photos, wedding receipts, the grant. Anything I felt would help.

We have our wedding planned in July, so that was the main point. Just explained that we are to be married and we didn't want to change the date for the 5th time.


----------



## lolasmith (Aug 18, 2019)

GF20 said:


> Awesome. Congratulations! Did you get the PMV before the travel ban?


After the travel ban actually, May 6


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## lolasmith (Aug 18, 2019)

lucky1 said:


> So many congratulations! What a great news! Thank you for sharing! The best luck to you and your partner in further steps!


Thankyou!!!!


----------



## thunderland87 (Feb 7, 2018)

lolasmith said:


> My fiance just got approved for the travel exemption!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Applied 4 times, took about a week to get accepted from the last application lodged.


Congratulations!
which office you lodged PMV with,and when did you lodge ? and was it granted by the same local office or the onshore team ,if you might know?
thank you


----------



## lolasmith (Aug 18, 2019)

thunderland87 said:


> Congratulations!
> which office you lodged PMV with,and when did you lodge ? and was it granted by the same local office or the onshore team ,if you might know?
> thank you


Thankyou!!

Beirut office, Dec 2018 and same local office.


----------



## mrezk (Jan 9, 2014)

lucky1 said:


> Greetings to all fiancé and fiancée out there!
> Those who lodged the application for PMV 300 or yet are going to during Covid-19 - let's discuss & share in this thread our experience and updates in current circumstances.
> 
> EDIT:* if someone got PMV 300 recently (after/during lockdown), please share with us! *


Applied 02/02/20 - we have not heard nothing from Immi office. By looking to others waiting time, it looks like, we have long time to wait . It least I'm not alone on this.


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## mrezk (Jan 9, 2014)

lucky1 said:


> Seems like we're in same situation...do you have biometrics or medicals assigned?


sorry for the late reply, but NO  biometrics or medicals assigned


----------



## mrezk (Jan 9, 2014)

*What you think guys?*

we did apply 02/02/20 - our wedding planned with the marriage celebrant on the 30/05/2020 with passed already. Do I need to ask for new Cert dated with further day later this year and resubmit to Immi or just wait and do nothing about it till immi contacts us !


----------



## thunderland87 (Feb 7, 2018)

mrezk said:


> we did apply 02/02/20 - our wedding planned with the marriage celebrant on the 30/05/2020 with passed already. Do I need to ask for new Cert dated with further day later this year and resubmit to Immi or just wait and do nothing about it till immi contacts us !


get a new one and make sure every thing is ready and updated ,so that when they finally look at your application,you won't have to wait again .
good luck!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

mrezk said:


> we did apply 02/02/20 - our wedding planned with the marriage celebrant on the 30/05/2020 with passed already. Do I need to ask for new Cert dated with further day later this year and resubmit to Immi or just wait and do nothing about it till immi contacts us !


My understanding is that a NOITM is good for 18 months, so no need for another one yet.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

Hello Guys,

Any idea what’s the timeframe for approving exemption to depart for Australian partner to depart Australia?
I was going to go back to see her back in March but all fell apart due to virus, now I want to apply to depart. We have been waiting for 12 months now...


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Sssss said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Any idea what's the timeframe for approving exemption to depart for Australian partner to depart Australia?
> I was going to go back to see her back in March but all fell apart due to virus, now I want to apply to depart. We have been waiting for 12 months now...


I presume you are a Citizen? If that's the case you will need a good reason, just wanting to go may not be sufficient.
I have a friend who wished to go to a wedding overseas and was refused. It took about a week for the refusal.
Here is a link to the Departmental Page
https://covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au/leaving


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

aussiesteve said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Guys,
> ...


Thanks mate, I haven't received anything from them after a week(considering Monday was public holiday in ACT for border force). No wedding for me. 4 months of Isolation is driving me crazy!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sssss said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Any idea what's the timeframe for approving exemption to depart for Australian partner to depart Australia?
> I was going to go back to see her back in March but all fell apart due to virus, now I want to apply to depart. We have been waiting for 12 months now...


Some exemptions are done pretty fast, probably depending on the reason.

Some official statements have mentioned no international travel until 2021, without an exemption.

However, even with an exemption, you might be faced with 14 days quarantine wherever you go, and another 14 or 28 days when you return to Australia. And that might be expensive.

The NT were charging $2,500 per person for quarantine costs. Although that might be ending soon


----------



## GF20 (May 28, 2020)

We need to lobby the government to lift the travel ban on PMV so that they can continue processing our visa. Otherwise, we get left behind and it is not fair on us.

I have tried contacting the below people via their website and will continue. I think the more people that contact them, the higher the chance of them considering this topic.

Your local MP, Prime Minister Scott Morrison, Acting Minister for Immigration Alan Tudge, Assistant Minister for Customs, Community Safety and Multicultural Affairs Jason Wood, Minister for Families and Social Services Anne Ruston, Minister for Home Affairs Peter Dutton and the Treasurer Josh Frydenberg.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

JandE said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Guys,
> ...


I sent an email to my MP last night. International students can come in. 309 visas can enter. Protesters can protests. We know virus can't be eliminated without the vaccine for a while and we need to Manage it safely at Macro level for a while. However, 300 visa gets second class citizen treatment. They don't know the reason we went with 300 visa was due to the fact we were working hard and didn't have chance to take time off to spend time with each other like people on the dol who are now want everything to be shut so they stay on the dol!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

GF20 said:


> We need to lobby the government to lift the travel ban on PMV so that they can continue processing our visa. Otherwise, we get left behind and it is not fair on us.


You can still apply for an exemption to the travel ban.

They do say that they are still continuing to process the visas, but may then hold them, once at near finalistion, until the overall travel limitations are unrestricted.

Those that are here on a visitor visa, some with the exemption to the travel ban, will probably then get told to leave for finalisation.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

GF20 said:


> We need to lobby the government to lift the travel ban on PMV so that they can continue processing our visa. Otherwise, we get left behind and it is not fair on us.
> 
> I have tried contacting the below people via their website and will continue. I think the more people that contact them, the higher the chance of them considering this topic.
> 
> Your local MP, Prime Minister Scott Morrison, Acting Minister for Immigration Alan Tudge, Assistant Minister for Customs, Community Safety and Multicultural Affairs Jason Wood, Minister for Families and Social Services Anne Ruston, Minister for Home Affairs Peter Dutton and the Treasurer Josh Frydenberg.


 I sent an email to my MP last night. International students can come in. 309 visas can enter. Protesters can protests. We know virus can't be eliminated without the vaccine for a while and we need to Manage it safely at Macro level for a while. However, 300 visa gets second class citizen treatment. They don't know the reason we went with 300 visa was due to the fact we were working hard and didn't have chance to take time off to spend time with each other like people on the dol who are now want everything to be shut so they stay on the dol!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sssss said:


> International students can come in.


They can't yet. They *might* be able to from July, in a very small way.


> International students could travel to Australia soon, with the first pilot programme to bring them back "in a very controlled setting" planned to take place next month.
> Pre-approved plans for particular institutions could begin next month, but not before states reopen their own borders. studyinternational.com/.../travel-to-australia-student-2020/


Most states do not allow cross border travel yet, so this is only in planning stages.

Scott Morrison said: "_If someone can't come to your state from Sydney, then someone can't come to your state from Singapore_."

And as an example, an Australian can't travel from NSW to QLD yet, without applying for an exemption.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

JandE said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> > International students can come in.
> ...


Eventually they will let them in in a managed manner(all of them maybe even more students).

They have to, otherwise owner of (retired mom and dad investors) of all those vacant apartments where initially constructed for student and tourism demand, can't afford the mortgage repayments without rent and will put properties for sale and we end up in property market crash. Then it will have domino effect on wealth of every single Australian as our superannuation balances are mainly invested in ASX or property. We had ASX crashed back in Feb. We might be able to avoid the property crash.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

Sssss said:


> JandE said:
> 
> 
> > Sssss said:
> ...


Having said that, I have no problem with international students or tourists. I understand how they bring wealth and income to a country. and I know government understand this very well. This is why Scomo started the international student topic back in last national cabinet meeting. (Just wanted to clarify I am not one of those protectionist you see in social media these days that blame the virus to foreigners). Country with no income is like a house with no breadwinner. Then it needs to print money out of thin air and push the debt to next generation through taxes. The more debt we get, less hospitals and other services we can afford in future. This is why I am glad there is government in power that completely understand this equation. Shutting down for so long can have destructive effects worse than the virus.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Sssss said:


> government in power that completely understand this equation. Shutting down for so long can have destructive effects worse than the virus.


Try telling that to my family members in the UK who have lost elderly relations and friends to the Virus!
I suppose it depends if you put profit before lives?
The problem with the 300 visa is it is only temporary and only good for 9 months, that's why where possible it advisable to apply for a partner visa.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

aussiesteve said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> > government in power that completely understand this equation. Shutting down for so long can have destructive effects worse than the virus.
> ...


Indeed not my profit but I look at years of accumulated debt by the UK government failing to provide ICU beds and ventilators which resulted collapse of the health system and failing looking after vulnerable people. We didn't have this problem in Australia due to strong health system. Why? Due to 29years of no recession and well serviced health budget(back to my income point). Otherwise, it is well proven virus is inside the country in circulation and we have the health system which can trace it.


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

I agree, if students can be allowed why not pmv holders. It is a family visa , a partner visa and the one of the most expensive visas. We applied for pmv because it needs less evidence otherwise we are ao ready to get married.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Noorsandhu said:


> I agree, if students can be allowed why not pmv holders. It is a family visa , a partner visa and the one of the most expensive visas. We applied for pmv because it needs less evidence otherwise we are ao ready to get married.


I agree if they are letting students in why restrict other visas, the semantics, that a fiancee is not a family member is now immaterial.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

aussiesteve said:


> Noorsandhu said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, if students can be allowed why not pmv holders. It is a family visa , a partner visa and the one of the most expensive visas. We applied for pmv because it needs less evidence otherwise we are ao ready to get married.
> ...


Student is family member?!&#128514;


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

Sssss said:


> aussiesteve said:
> 
> 
> > Noorsandhu said:
> ...


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

Sssss said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> > aussiesteve said:
> ...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Noorsandhu said:


> I agree, if students can be allowed why not pmv holders. It is a family visa , a partner visa and the one of the most expensive visas. We applied for pmv because it needs less evidence otherwise we are ao ready to get married.


Two points to that.

They are not yet allowing students in. Once they do, they might even include PMV holders too.

Currently a PMV holder can apply for an exemption to travel, but a student cannot.

A PMV holder is not classed the same as a partner visa holder. They are differentiated between Partner (309, 100, 820, 801) and Prospective Marriage (300) visa groups.

Partner visa holders do not need an exemption to travel, but a PMV applicant does.


----------



## thunderland87 (Feb 7, 2018)

let's all send complaints to the home affairs department.
every one please go to https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/
then "contact us" then "complaints"
you can choose whether to share your case information or keep it anonymous .
explain your situation and demand to continue processing of pmv.
let's all do it. if any of you in other groups ,plz share the idea.
hopefully the pressure get them to fix this.


----------



## thunderland87 (Feb 7, 2018)

GF20 said:


> We need to lobby the government to lift the travel ban on PMV so that they can continue processing our visa. Otherwise, we get left behind and it is not fair on us.
> 
> I have tried contacting the below people via their website and will continue. I think the more people that contact them, the higher the chance of them considering this topic.
> 
> Your local MP, Prime Minister Scott Morrison, Acting Minister for Immigration Alan Tudge, Assistant Minister for Customs, Community Safety and Multicultural Affairs Jason Wood, Minister for Families and Social Services Anne Ruston, Minister for Home Affairs Peter Dutton and the Treasurer Josh Frydenberg.


we should all do this as well .


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

What are you proposing to protest against? There is no hard evidence that processingPMVs have been delayed any more than any other visa has been due to the Covid19 Pandemic.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

International business travel is on too


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Sssss said:


> International business travel is on too


 Where was that mentioned,? I must have missed that.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

Another headline today about surging arrival of international students in coming months...


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

aussiesteve said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> > International business travel is on too
> ...


I attached the headline as a pic. Click on the pic


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

Sssss said:


> Another headline today about surging arrival of international students in coming months...


I think I predicted this last night &#128540;


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Sssss said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> > Another headline today about surging arrival of international students in coming months...
> ...


Your link leads to a media comment from Paul Kelly of the Australian Newspaper, and uses the typical qualifier "May", so if it should prove not to be correct, they have an out.
It is certainly not an official press release from the Australian Government.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

aussiesteve said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> > Sssss said:
> ...


Business travel one was from Greg Hunt thu.

Students topic: Govt has been mentioning for the past 2 months.
Surge in letting international students on skynews is kind of a preparation of public minds who dislike foreigners. Otherwise it's a fundamental economic equations. 
We don't have iphones or ipads to sell to get the income to maintain vital infrastructure like health system. We have education, property(immigration) , beach photos, agriculture and resources to sell. Students is the quick way to recover all that debt(money printing) due to jobkeeper(dol) programs.
Resources is also down due to fall of foreign demand.
This is where I am coming from &#128521;


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

Without 2 weeks quarantine!!!! No comment! 🤪🤪😳😳😳


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

Another headline on QLD border. Sounds party time is getting closer 👫🏻🤩


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Sssss said:


> Without 2 weeks quarantine!!!! No comment! &#129322;&#129322;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


Again Media speculation, prefaced with the obligatory "May"
I don't think anyone. let alone the government really knows what will happen, and when it will happen.

Here is a headline from yesterdays Sky News

" Government extends travel ban to mid-September
13/06/2020
Australians won't be able to head overseas until the middle of September after the government quietly extended its travel bans to September 17.

The restrictions on international trips were set to expire on June 17, however, the health department confirmed it had been stretched.

Travel bubbles could be given the go-ahead if deemed safe including the expected proposal with New Zealand."
It would seem the media have no idea either.

And by the way a lot of unicode characters , don't display correctly, so if it is necessary to use them, use the ones provided on the site


----------



## GF20 (May 28, 2020)

I spoke to someone at the visa section of the Brasilia embassy and their feedback was that they are not giving grants because the government has PMV listed on the travel ban. Very frustrating. Maybe it is different in other countries.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

rise of students despite China’s warning in future from Trades minster.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Sssss said:


> rise of students despite China's warning in future from Trades minster.


I am at a loss to see the relevance of your posts to a PMV visa thread. If you have any news regarding 300 Visas please don't hesitate to post, but it is pointless to post speculative headlines regarding irrelevant subjects.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

aussiesteve said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> > rise of students despite China's warning in future from Trades minster.
> ...


That students can come in rising numbers but PMV's can't.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Sssss said:


> aussiesteve said:
> 
> 
> > Sssss said:
> ...


That is patently untrue, at the best it is only rumour, and even if it was true, it still has no bearing on PMVs. Please re-read the rules and observe them.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sssss said:


> That students can come in rising numbers but PMV's can't.


Students can NOT come yet, even though a Journalist has said that Student visa holders *might *be allowed in after July.

Currently PMV holders *can come in* after getting an exemption, but Student Visa holders can't.

Student Visa conditions are different to PMV conditions.

There could even be changes to PMV holder conditions once the travel restrictions change in July.

However, with this report: _Australians won't be able to head overseas until the middle of September after the government quietly extended its travel bans to September 17_. It might all change again.


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

I have made a complaint on the official website. I think we all should know so that they notice and pay attention to pmvs as well.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1583

Hi Guys, check out this petition on parliament house website asking government to speed up backlog of partner visas. I haven't filled out yet. I was going to consult this with you guys that it doesn't slow down process for 300s.

Also, don't underestimate power of writing to your MP. My MP was so kind. I sent my email describing our situation on Friday. He responded on Monday through his office on Monday with that link on DHA website priority of family visas which 300 sits on higher priority than 309. Also he contacted DHA about exemption to depart and next day her admin called me and said he found that exemption to departs get prioritised based on departure date. So if you put 1 months out they likely to not process it soon.
I really liked my MP that acknowledged issue like ours and seems voices are getting louder around the net as well.

What do you think? Should we fill out this petition?


----------



## thunderland87 (Feb 7, 2018)

Sssss said:


> https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1583
> 
> Hi Guys, check out this petition on parliament house website asking government to speed up backlog of partner visas. I haven't filled out yet. I was going to consult this with you guys that it doesn't slow down process for 300s.
> 
> ...


it doesn't clearly stress on the offshore visas,so i'm not sure. onshore visas applications are already being prioritized ,although partners are living together.so rediculous!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Sssss said:


> https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1583
> 
> Hi Guys, check out this petition on parliament house website asking government to speed up backlog of partner visas. I haven't filled out yet. I was going to consult this with you guys that it doesn't slow down process for 300s.
> 
> ...


Why not, you have nothing to loose!
Don't put too much store in what an MP"s staffer says though. It would be great to think they have our best interest in heart, but all my approaches have resulted in a lovely letter in reply and nothing changing.
But who knows, you MP may be different


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

thunderland87 said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1583
> ...


Sound like they are rushing to permanent visa! Not living together..


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

aussiesteve said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1583
> ...


Lol.... )) True...fingers crossed


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

Hi guys,

Just fyi, my request to depart was rejected 😞

Spoke to a migrant agent about the grants and entries. She said priority is now for letting all existing business visas, workers and students visas in (who stranded overseas -half of their family or business is in Australia with rented apartments etc and they went back for a visit last Feb-Mar)

Then they proceed new grants. She said there are many cases like us.


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

Can we apply for a 600 visa now if pmv application is in process?


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

Noorsandhu said:


> Can we apply for a 600 visa now if pmv application is in process?


I didn't ask &#128533; but I fund this link which might gives us some hope.

https://abcdiamond.com.au/travel-exemption-statistics-during-covid/


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

And some stats on recent grants:

https://abcdiamond.com.au/partner-and-pmv-visa-grants-covid-19/


----------



## Noorsandhu (Sep 3, 2019)

Im very confused. How do i get exemption if I don’t have a visa. Pmv is in process. And I don’t think they would give tourist visa to fiances right now. Can we apply it?


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

Noorsandhu said:


> Im very confused. How do i get exemption if I don't have a visa. Pmv is in process. And I don't think they would give tourist visa to fiances right now. Can we apply it?


You can, but I have seen it gets rejected even before the lockdowns.


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## zai.01 (Jul 31, 2019)

lucky1 said:


> Guys, any news from you? Anyone got PMV 300 in June?


Nothing yet. &#128148;


----------



## mrezk (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi All,

I've lodged a PMV 4 months and I did not hear from them or that a CO is assigned or they need to interview my fiancé over the phone through Cairo Embassy. She is from Morocco.
I know this takes few months until they get to this point but 4 months is too short or too long for Cairo Embassy, I have friends whom with the same exactly circumstances and got interviewed after few weeks from lodging

Any idea or advices regarding the above or everything is stopped due to covid-19

Cheers
Sam


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

mrezk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've lodged a PMV 4 months and I did not hear from them or that a CO is assigned or they need to interview my fiancé over the phone through Cairo Embassy. She is from Morocco.
> I know this takes few months until they get to this point but 4 months is too short or too long for Cairo Embassy, I have friends whom with the same exactly circumstances and got interviewed after few weeks from lodging
> ...


It does look like most PMV applications appear to be on hold due to COVID.

Immigration are no longer giving out processing times for subclass 300, due to insufficient numbers.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sssss said:


> https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1583
> 
> Hi Guys, check out this petition on parliament house website asking government to speed up backlog of partner visas. I haven't filled out yet. I was going to consult this with you guys that it doesn't slow down process for 300s.


There is a note on the petitions website saying:

_Due to the impacts of COVID-19 on the House sitting pattern, some petitioning activities may be interrupted. This includes the presentation of petitions and ministerial responses which would normally occur when the House of Representatives is sitting._

They might get around to looking at the petition by the time visa processing gets back to normal.

Worth doing, but don't hold your breath.

The main point in that petition used these words: "_Worse, the processing time according to the DoHA website has leaped from roughly 14-19 months for those residing onshore to over 24-29 months_".

With the processing time now down to 75% done in under 19 months, for the subclass 820, down from 24 months in March, they could just say it is already getting better.


----------



## darepit (Oct 28, 2019)

There was a PMV 300 grant in facebook group yesterday

In a few days there will be another one and that's mine , haha 

Stay positive beautiful people


----------



## mrezk (Jan 9, 2014)

Noorsandhu said:


> I had my medical done in sep 2019. They didn't ask for the biometrics.


May be it sounds stupid question but, what is the difference between biometrics and medical ?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

mrezk said:


> May be it sounds stupid question but, what is the difference between biometrics and medical ?


Biometrics for an Australian visa include:


A photo of your face with a digital camera.
A scan all 10 of your fingertips with a digital finger scanner

I am not sure if every applicant needs to do this.


----------



## mrezk (Jan 9, 2014)

JandE said:


> Biometrics for an Australian visa include:
> 
> 
> A photo of your face with a digital camera.
> ...


Thanks, dude.


----------



## koukli (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello!

My partner and I have been together for a year and 3 months. He is Venezuelan living in the USA and I am in Australia. I have made 4 trips during this time totaling 3 months physically together. We are engaged and applied for the PMV subclass 300 in mid February 2020. We are still awaiting this to be processed. We were last together on the 20th of March 2020.

Even when the application is approved, as the visa is classified as 'temporary' he would not be able to enter the country.

I have been rejected for an exception to travel and have sent another one through. My evidence was the visa application submission, 2 months of updates, support letter from psychologist.

Really starting to feel it now. Not sure how much more anxiety I can take..


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

koukli said:


> I have been rejected for an exception to travel and have sent another one through. My evidence was the visa application submission, 2 months of updates, support letter from psychologist.
> 
> Really starting to feel it now. Not sure how much more anxiety I can take..


Some people get granted on the 2nd, 3rd or 4th exemption application.

However, with the situation in Australia now, and so few people being allowed to enter, even with exemptions, it seems patience is needed until Covid-19 is resolved in some way.


----------



## koukli (Jul 9, 2020)

​


JandE said:


> Some people get granted on the 2nd, 3rd or 4th exemption application.
> 
> However, with the situation in Australia now, and so few people being allowed to enter, even with exemptions, it seems patience is needed until Covid-19 is resolved in some way.


I'm Australian, I'm seeking to leave my own country and travel to the USA. I hear a lot about multiple attempts so I will continue to do that. It's the only thing that gives me any hope..


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

koukli said:


> I'm Australian, I'm seeking to leave my own country and travel to the USA. I hear a lot about multiple attempts so I will continue to do that. It's the only thing that gives me any hope..


I see. You need the exemption to leave Australia.

You might then face an issue of being unable to return. And even if you do, with more states discussing charging for the 14 day quarantine, the cost might mount up.


----------



## koukli (Jul 9, 2020)

JandE said:


> I see. You need the exemption to leave Australia.
> 
> You might then face an issue of being unable to return. And even if you do, with more states discussing charging for the 14 day quarantine, the cost might mount up.


I have no issue with that. I am happy to pay for quarantine on return and anything else they want for that matter. I also have a B2 USA visa that will allow me to stay for up to 6 months. I just need to get out already! Honestly, it's disgusting that I cannot leave my own country


----------



## vik-per (May 27, 2019)

koukli said:


> I have no issue with that. I am happy to pay for quarantine on return and anything else they want for that matter. I also have a B2 USA visa that will allow me to stay for up to 6 months. I just need to get out already! Honestly, it's disgusting that I cannot leave my own country


Im pretty sure they are doing what they can to protect their own people. Im glad i live in a country who are doing what they can to protect their country and their people.
Most or all of us know that this time is so difficult for us that have loved ones overseas and unfortunately it is what it is for now.
With caronavirus spreading around the world its a new ball game for everyone and every country.


----------



## koukli (Jul 9, 2020)

vik-per said:


> Im pretty sure they are doing what they can to protect their own people. Im glad i live in a country who are doing what they can to protect their country and their people.
> Most or all of us know that this time is so difficult for us that have loved ones overseas and unfortunately it is what it is for now.
> With caronavirus spreading around the world its a new ball game for everyone and every country.


I'm sorry but I feel comments like that come from people that have their partners with them. I cannot justify what risk I am to Australia by leaving it for months? Also paying for my quarantine on return and any testing needed. It's absolute crap and all about controlling people.

I am in Melbourne and now in lockdown for 6 weeks. I live alone. I cannot see my parents or my siblings and my fiance is in the USA. My mental health at an all time low. This is something I NEED, not that I want.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

koukli said:


> I have no issue with that. I am happy to pay for quarantine on return and anything else they want for that matter. I also have a B2 USA visa that will allow me to stay for up to 6 months. I just need to get out already! Honestly, it's disgusting that I cannot leave my own country


I can understand your feelings on not being allowed to leave Australia.

I can only assume they are concerned about you coming back, and wonder if they would be different if you were not returning until it is all over.

Maybe they should have a system for those who wish to leave, where the individual pays for compulsory quarantine etc., even in advance just to be sure.

In fact, if everyone had to pay their own quarantine now, maybe the reduction in numbers being allowed to enter Australia would not have to be imposed.

These reductions appear to be to try to keep the quarantine costs and issues down.



> International arrivals into Perth, Western Australia, are being capped at 525 people per week, (equal to 75 people per day), to limit strain on the state's COVID-19 hotel quarantining system.


WA are discussing charging everyone for quarantine, but appear to have jumped at the chance to just cut down the numbers allowed to enter, even if only until they start to charge.


----------



## vik-per (May 27, 2019)

koukli said:


> I'm sorry but I feel comments like that come from people that have their partners with them. I cannot justify what risk I am to Australia by leaving it for months? Also paying for my quarantine on return and any testing needed. It's absolute crap and all about controlling people.
> 
> I am in Melbourne and now in lockdown for 6 weeks. I live alone. I cannot see my parents or my siblings and my fiance is in the USA. My mental health at an all time low. This is something I NEED, not that I want.


My partner is NOT with me! He is in Nigeria and Nigeria is the hardest and longest wait time of all the countries! I also NEED to be with my fiance in Lagos but i cannot because of the Coronavirus. He wont be able to get a visitor visa because he is a nigerian more than likely, and Immigration are racist against such countries. Plus I am also a carer for my mother so leaving and returning into quarantine is not an option for me. You are not the only one in a situation that sucks. I still cant go out much nor see many people because my mother was discharged from hospital with pneumonia just before Perth was locked down.
Luckily we have whatsapp, zoom, and other video services which has to suffice for right now.
Like i said our govt is doing what they feel is best for our country. Yes it sucks melbourne is in lockdown again but it is what it is. We have all been in lockdown and I am in Perth and we were the strictest of all Australia during the national lockdown.
We are all in a situation we cant control and all have our own mental health issues to deal with.


----------



## koukli (Jul 9, 2020)

JandE said:


> I can only assume they are concerned about you coming back, and wonder if they would be different if you were not returning until it is all over.
> 
> Maybe they should have a system for those who wish to leave, where the individual pays for compulsory quarantine etc., even in advance just to be sure.
> 
> ...


Exactly, prepay it so there is not getting out of it or changing your mind.I would literally do any of those things. I am planning on a three month trip minimum and if I can find that I can work remotely then I will stay the full 6 months of my visa.

At this stage the virus situation has changed so much in 3 months, imagine in another 3-6? I guess it's just not having the choice that kills me.

I understand long distance, I've been doing it for a while, but not having anyway to close the distance while waiting for his visa to process is horrible. I don't know anymore..


----------



## mrezk (Jan 9, 2014)

mrezk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've lodged a PMV 4 months and I did not hear from them or that a CO is assigned or they need to interview my fiancé over the phone through Cairo Embassy. She is from Morocco.
> I know this takes few months until they get to this point but 4 months is too short or too long for Cairo Embassy, I have friends whom with the same exactly circumstances and got interviewed after few weeks from lodging
> ...


Thanks dude


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## taco (Feb 23, 2015)

koukli said:


> Exactly, prepay it so there is not getting out of it or changing your mind.I would literally do any of those things. I am planning on a three month trip minimum and if I can find that I can work remotely then I will stay the full 6 months of my visa.


I imagine it is hard to judge who plans to leave for a shorter period vs a longer period. And with numbers on entry into Australia capped and a backlog of people wanting to return, adding to that list is something the government is keen to avoid irrespective of the payment of the quarantine cost.


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

lucky1 said:


> Guys please follow the topic,* it's PMV thread.*
> *Post here only relevant to PMV please!* That's what the thread is created for!
> *You make it difficult for others *to find the answer.
> ]


There is no need to become agitated with the posts in this thread.

In these troubled times people are anxious with not being with their partners.
If you find their posts of no interest , scroll past.
If you have a specific query start a new thread.
I see you have only recently applied for your visa, unfortunately it is a long and rocky road, only made worse by the Global Pandemic.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

lucky1 said:


> Guys please follow the topic,* it's PMV thread.*
> *Post here only relevant to PMV please!* That's what the thread is created for!
> *You make it difficult for others *to find the answer.


These "other posts" are in relation to someone whose partner is a PMV applicant, and is choosing to try to go to them as they can't get to Australia.

This thread was started with.. 


lucky1 said:


> Greetings to all fiancé and fiancée out there!
> Those who lodged the application for PMV 300 or yet are going to during Covid-19 - let's discuss & share in this thread our experience and updates in current circumstances.


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 23, 2020)

No message found


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

Hi guys, Have you checked you applications recently? Global processing times are back for PMV’s. It is now 16-18months. However I haven’t seen new grants in July around the net yet. Have you? ..hope that adds a bit of hope.


----------



## The Peninsula (Apr 14, 2020)

Sssss said:


> Hi guys, Have you checked you applications recently? Global processing times are back for PMV's. It is now 16-18months. However I haven't seen new grants in July around the net yet. Have you? ..hope that adds a bit of hope.


With 700 + cases today in Melbourne alone combined with an increase in every state, it is just impossible to expect that PMV grants would pick up at this point. A complete shut down of all airports may be a reality soon to put the brakes on cases from overseas arrivals, they could then focus on controlling community transmission.


----------



## jayblesz (Jul 13, 2020)

FYI... Just came across this today. It's regarding travelling to Australia on a 300 visa. The way its worded it seems exemptions are not applicable either.

*COVID-19 and the border* - 
Immediate family of an Australian citizen or permanent resident



> Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) visa holders can't come to Australia at the moment.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

jayblesz said:


> FYI... Just came across this today. It's regarding travelling to Australia on a 300 visa. The way its worded it seems exemptions are not applicable either.
> 
> *COVID-19 and the border* -
> Immediate family of an Australian citizen or permanent resident


What that means is that unlike 309 visa holders, the 300 holder cannot come to Australia automatically. They need to get an exemption.

Some 300 holders have applied for, and been granted, an exemption.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

The Peninsula said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, Have you checked you applications recently? Global processing times are back for PMV's. It is now 16-18months. However I haven't seen new grants in July around the net yet. Have you? ..hope that adds a bit of hope.
> ...


I saw a 309 grant to day from Pakistan after 12 months on facebook.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sssss said:


> I saw a 309 grant to day from Pakistan after 12 months on facebook.


309s are being granted, although not as many as normal, but much fewer PMVs are being done, if any.

Some locations are not doing any 300s.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

I found this on Instagram page of one of Australian embassies. Fyi


----------



## danny18 (Mar 11, 2020)

We submitted our partner visa (309) application today and automatically received a request to do biometric.
We are unfortunate that the second wave of COVID just happened 2 days ago and now it is not recommended to travel to other cities. We are from Vietnam.
Can you please advise what to do with the biometric collection request.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sssss said:


> I found this on Instagram page of one of Australian embassies. Fyi


That's for Student Visas, very different to the subclass 300 Prospective Marriage visa.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

JandE said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> > I found this on Instagram page of one of Australian embassies. Fyi
> ...


But we are talking about same pandemic and same border.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sssss said:


> But we are talking about same pandemic and same border.


 And how it affects the visa applicants in this thread who are engaged to be married to an Australian citizen or permanent resident, and have different requirements to student visa holders. They do not come under the same conditions as a student visa applicant.

They already have the ability to apply for a travel exemption, if their grounds are considered suitable.

Your information for student visa applications might be best added on to one of the threads for Student visas. It could be of great assistance to them.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

JandE said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> > But we are talking about same pandemic and same border.
> ...


This is PMV related for you and all lovely people here.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

Hi all, check out this recent grant on PMV FB Page.


----------



## Sammy J (Oct 26, 2017)

Sssss said:


> Hi all, check out this recent grant on PMV FB Page.


Sounds like it was granted some time ago not recently....


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

Sorry guys, he was granted last year when I go to his actual profile.
Latest grants say 1 last month from london.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

There was a PMV grant in June 2020, applied for in December 2019.

This was their wording:
_30th June 2020 at 7:39 pm Edit
Subclass 300 Visa/PMV Approved 29th June 2020.
_
It was approved after they applied for a travel ban exemption in May 2020.

The couple had known each other for over 2 years though.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

JandE said:


> There was a PMV grant in June 2020, applied for in December 2019.
> 
> This was their wording:
> _30th June 2020 at 7:39 pm Edit
> ...


I mean these guys. But they applied visitor visa first and then PMV granted!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Sssss said:


> I mean these guys. But they applied visitor visa first and then PMV granted!


That looks like the same one.

They already had a valid eVisitor 651 visa, from the Nov/Dec 2019 trip, and had actually been living in Australia for a year or so even before that.

The exemption was granted 24hrs after submitting the request. The PMV300 was granted on 29th June, about 6 weeks after getting the exemption, and they left for Australia on 8th July.

Peoples situations and relationships will affect how immigration make individual decisions.


----------



## Sssss (May 9, 2020)

https://abcdiamond.com.au/subclass-300-visa-refusals-2018-19-and-2019-20/


----------



## leks (Oct 19, 2017)

Did you also send them a screen shot of the applicant for the visa you are currently waiting on? when applying for the exemption.


----------



## cdeneuve (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi guys! 

Due to caps and border closures a lady could not make it to Australia before her PMV expiration date.
She applied for an exemption a few times and was rejected. And after she eventually got exempt - it was only 1.5 months before her visa was due to expire.
She has been bumped a few times from different flights with Emirates. Does anyone have a similar experience?
Does immigration do any exemptions / extend dates for people like her?
If they do, where should she try to email or call?

Thanks


----------



## BECKZ (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi everyone. Has anybody heard any news on recent PMV grants?


----------



## GF20 (May 28, 2020)

We applied in June 2019 and still waiting.


----------

